# Put your hand up who's a Triathlete!



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2011)

Go on then we must inaugurate this new Folder!!

I have done one Super Sprint, but wasnt very good at it  anyway it was great fun and am training to do a few next year!

Is anyone here training for it? Maybe we can exchange tips?


----------



## User169 (22 Nov 2011)

Never done one before, but decided not to fanny around and have signed up for a 70.3 (half iron-man) next year. I haven't got into structured training at the moment - just trying to shift some weight and get general fitness levels up. In the New Year, I'll start training more systematically.

I sense already though that the bike-run transition is the tricky bit and getting enough food in on the bike to survive the run.


----------



## jay clock (22 Nov 2011)

Lots. Not very fast! But staggered round my first Ironman in 13:21 this year


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2011)

WOW that's impressive  , I like the thought of doing a BIG one but I think I will get bored of running/cycling for 10hr +! Which ones are you going to do?


----------



## jay clock (22 Nov 2011)

This year I did Mallorca Half Ironman (stunning!) and Austria IM (stunning too!). I stuck firm to my coach's plan and it all worked out on the day. Next year I am doing Antwerp half IM again (did it in 2010). Boredom was never a factor.


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2011)

I'm looking at doing a Sprint in July next year as a first ... possibly.


----------



## PalmerSperry (22 Nov 2011)

Not yet, though I'm currently learning to swim so I can become one. Have competed in a "Mountain Duathlon" though, where I came comprehensively last! (The winner finished the entire event before I finished the bike leg!)


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (22 Nov 2011)

Did a couple of Duathlons this year and looking to get some swimming lessons with a view to tackling a few tri's "OneDay™". Other things just seem to be getting in the way right now though!


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2011)

> This year I did Mallorca Half Ironman (stunning!) and Austria IM (stunning too!). I stuck firm to my coach's plan and it all worked out on the day. Next year I am doing Antwerp half IM again (did it in 2010). Boredom was never a factor.


You are just showing off now!  Only joking! Well done  ! Now I know who's going to answer all my tri questions! 



> I'm looking at doing a Sprint in July next year as a first ... possibly.


 which one DC? It'll be good to post your progress here, let us know how you are doing! 



> Not yet, though I'm currently learning to swim so I can become one. Have competed in a "Mountain Duathlon" though, where I came comprehensively last! (The winner finished the entire event before I finished the bike leg!)


 It doesnt matter what position you got, at least 'you' achieved it and not 'everyone' could have done that! Now you got something to work on.
From what I have read, the Swim is where most people take it 'easy' in the sense that (for sprint/ ss at least) being suche a small partion of the race it doesnt matter if you take 2/3 min longer than the fast ones. But 10-20 min off a cycle or run make a LOT of difference!

Good luck with your swimming, I am working on this at the moment, just to perfection my technique and currently using swimming as a conditioning exercise (and relax in sauna afterwards) in between running/ cycling.


----------



## PpPete (22 Nov 2011)

No, and don't intend to try... I am building up a bike for my wife to use when she has a go


----------



## fimm (22 Nov 2011)

In one of those odd co-incidences, JayClock is the only other person on this forum I know of who has done an Ironman - and we both did the same race (Ironman Austria 2011). I didn't realise that he'd rolled in about 10 minutes before me, though (I finished in 13:27).

I've done half-a-dozen or so sprints, a few duathlons, a couple of Standards, and one Middle Distance (half Iron distance) as well as the Ironman.


----------



## User169 (22 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> This year I did Mallorca Half Ironman (stunning!) and Austria IM (stunning too!). I stuck firm to my coach's plan and it all worked out on the day. Next year I am doing Antwerp half IM again (did it in 2010). Boredom was never a factor.


 
How important have you found having a coach, JayClock? I'm doing everything on my own at the moment and plan to work to an training schedule I found on-line. I'd be interested to get a feel for how much coaching helps.

Might see you in Antwerp!

Edit: congratulations on completing an ironman!


----------



## Arsen Gere (22 Nov 2011)

I am an old roadie, I got in to triathlon two years ago after I started swimming to recover from a longterm knee injury and I was talked in to it by my wife. I did two duathlons and 10 triathlons this year and got in to the age group competiton side of things. I qualified for the world champs but did not register to go due to work comittments but I'm off to the European sprint champs in Eilat in April followed by IMUK in July. So mixing distances is a new challenge and it's my first IM. (tattoo or no tattoo ?)

Good luck to the newbies, when you get hooked you are really hooked. Once you buy all the gear, there is only one thing you can do... buy more gear. N+1 on everything.


----------



## jay clock (22 Nov 2011)

> How important have you found having a coach, JayClock? I'm doing everything on my own at the moment and plan to work to an training schedule I found on-line. I'd be interested to get a feel for how much coaching helps.
> 
> Might see you in Antwerp!


 
Well the coach is our club coach who I pay to devise a monthly programme. In 2009 and 2010 I did half IMs with no huge problems devising my own programme, and it worked ok. Personally I liked the discipline of having it laid out for me and stuck rigidly. Do practise clothes, food drink etc that you will use on the day.


----------



## jay clock (22 Nov 2011)

> In one of those odd co-incidences, JayClock is the only other person on this forum I know of who has done an Ironman - and we both did the same race (Ironman Austria 2011). I didn't realise that he'd rolled in about 10 minutes before me, though (I finished in 13:27).


Nice coincidence. For once in my life I followed the rules rather than winging it, and was lucky to have no injury or mechanicals, and never once felt I could not get round. My first ever marathon and that was 5:21 with a fair bit of walking (ball of left foot very painful)

How about you? And what's next?


----------



## Eoin Rua (22 Nov 2011)

Working my way there...was rowing until October but after a year of back trouble I've decided to work on my swimming over the winter in preparation. First duathlon coming up in 2 weeks then I'm excited for tri's, overall goal is working up to Ironman within the next few years. After years of team sports it's time to find out what I'm really made of - also planning an ultramarathon or two within the next 6-8 months


----------



## pash (22 Nov 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Go on then we must inaugurate this new Folder!!
> I have done one Super Sprint, but wasnt very good at it  anyway it was great fun and am training to do a few next year!
> Is anyone here training for it? Maybe we can exchange tips?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Nov 2011)

I am now, having started last year at the deep end (see my signature for the painful details). I am now engaged in serious winter training with a view to doing a whole range of events from sprint tri's to a half-Ironman next year.


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2011)

xxmimixx - it'll be the Yorkshire one at Pugneys in July, simply because it's about 10 miles from me.

The only concern with that one is I'm doing the 3 Peaks in 24 hours (UK not Yorkshire) a week later for charity.


----------



## jay clock (22 Nov 2011)

> I am now, having started last year at the deep end (see my signature for the painful details). I am now engaged in serious winter training with a view to doing a whole range of events from sprint tri's to a half-Ironman next year.


Flying Monkey, what happened. The website has no reports of how it went.....


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Nov 2011)

i did 3 sprint in 3 months 2010 and 4 winter duathlons, nothing this year due to work and niggling injury but hoping to go standard next year and IM in a couple of years.


----------



## heliphil (23 Nov 2011)

I'm doing Challenge Roth next year - never done more than a sprint before......


----------



## fimm (23 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Nice coincidence. For once in my life I followed the rules rather than winging it, and was lucky to have no injury or mechanicals, and never once felt I could not get round. My first ever marathon and that was 5:21 with a fair bit of walking (ball of left foot very painful)
> 
> How about you? And what's next?


Likewise, having survived the swim (which I was worrying about, but which in fact I really enjoyed) I took the bike conservatively and then got on with the run. It was my 1st marathon too, and I clocked 4:37 - I would have been a bit faster if I hadn't made two toilet stops (and as a woman that's a bit of a delay) and also I tripped and took a load of skin off my elbow so I stopped at a first aid post and got them to bandage it, just because it was bleeding a fair bit and I wanted it covered. That was at about the half marathon point.

I had a bad patch at the halfway point on the bike, I could happily have got off at that point, but once I got through that I never thought that I wouldn't finish. I am not saying "never again", but I have no current plans to do another Ironman. I want to run a stand-alone marathon next spring (I know which one, I just need to enter it) and then I'd like to do some more of the local sprint and standard distance races - I feel that I'm more interested in going faster than going further at the moment. Also local shorter races require less training and travelling time!

What about you?


----------



## xxmimixx (23 Nov 2011)

DCLane said:


> xxmimixx - it'll be the Yorkshire one at Pugneys in July, simply because it's about 10 miles from me.
> 
> The only concern with that one is I'm doing the 3 Peaks in 24 hours (UK not Yorkshire) a week later for charity.


 
I' m such a newbe compared to you all  you have set yourself a big challeange, Im sure you will be ok !


----------



## logrus (23 Nov 2011)

Was inspired to do my first ever Triathlon in october, for a local charity
It was a sprint distance event.
I totally enjoyed myself, even though i am a bit slow and fat every single person congratulated and encouraged me on the day.
I plan to do a few more next year, though i haven't pinned down which ones.
I think i'll try a few super sprint and sprint events and stay at that level until i get a more reasonable level of fitness.


----------



## uge (23 Nov 2011)

Hi everybody.

After a few halfs, last year i made my first complete ironman in Nice (10:58:50), i did also the "Desafio doñana" which is very similar distance to an Ironman, but in a different order: 180km bike, 1km crossing Guadalquivir river, and 30km run along a sandy beach.

Ah!, i also did the ITU Triathlon Cross World Campion. I made 12th in my age group.

For the next year i´ll do the Uk Ironman in Bolton in July 22.


----------



## 007fair (23 Nov 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Go on then we must inaugurate this new Folder!!
> 
> I have done one Super Sprint, but wasnt very good at it  anyway it was great fun and am training to do a few next year!
> 
> Is anyone here training for it? Maybe we can exchange tips?


 
This winter is learn to swim winter. Then I aim to be doing my first sprint before next summer
I have done the 1st Monster at Loch ness twice( Run and cycle) and most of the people who did this also did tri athlons. I could swim 50 meters front crawl 2 months ago. Now my technique is better I am on about 300 fingers crossed will be up to 750 next Spring I fancy the Craggy Tri up at Oban


----------



## gordyfinbar (23 Nov 2011)

i have competed in several triathlons both pool based and open water swims . Cycling is my best disipline by far and my splits always reflect this


----------



## gordyfinbar (23 Nov 2011)

007fair said:


> This winter is learn to swim winter. Then I aim to be doing my first sprint before next summer
> I have done the 1st Monster at Loch ness twice( Run and cycle) and most of the people who did this also did tri athlons. I could swim 50 meters front crawl 2 months ago. Now my technique is better I am on about 300 fingers crossed will be up to 750 next Spring I fancy the Craggy Tri up at Oban


 
i started swimming again a year ago after nearly 20 years and had no decent freestyle technique and like you could only manage 2 lengths . i used you tube videos to improve (Google Swim smooth) and now swim 1k 3 times a week
Beware , open water swimming is very different to swimming laps in a pool . Although a wetsuit will aid bouyancy panic attacks are common in open water events.

Good luck


----------



## xxmimixx (23 Nov 2011)

omg look at 1.17m how fast are they going, there s barely a few seconds to grasp some breath!!!


----------



## loops (24 Nov 2011)

I did my first sprint this year and am planning do do more next year with the goal of a standard towards the end of season...have recently had a lesson to learn to freestyle but don't seem to be able to swim for more than a length without needing CPR


----------



## 007fair (24 Nov 2011)

gordyfinbar said:


> i started swimming again a year ago after nearly 20 years and had no decent freestyle technique and like you could only manage 2 lengths . i used you tube videos to improve (Google Swim smooth) and now swim 1k 3 times a week
> *Beware , open water swimming is very different to swimming laps in a pool . Although a wetsuit will aid bouyancy panic attacks are common in open water events.*
> 
> Good luck


 
I can imagine. I am terrified just thinking about it. I want to be able to swim 1000 meters pretty easy before trying an open water Sprint Tri
There will be some practice sessions in nearby lochs - once I get the wetsuit!

Whoever decided to include this Discussion/Subject in the chatrooms - Well done


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Flying Monkey, what happened. The website has no reports of how it went.....


 
http://tritillicry.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/the-main-event/

http://tritillicry.wordpress.com/2011/06/27/the-main-event-continued/


----------



## gambatte (24 Nov 2011)

Pugneys, thought about that one.....
I've been thinking about it for the last 12 years, since I was part of safety cover at one on Rother Valley. Couldn't have thought of actually doing it it then, sat in my kayak, with a fag hanging out of my mouth.
Anyway, packed up the fags 5+ years ago. Been running 3 years. Commuter cycling on and off. Its time to give it a go. My swimmings rubbish though. I could do 40 lengths+, but it was all breaststroke. Freestyles getting sorted now, with the help of local clubs and plenty of work in the local pools. Slow, but it'll get there.
Got a new bike this year as well.... although SHMBO made me get rid of one first :-(
I've signed up for a series of 6 aquathons over the winter, of which I did the 1st last weekend. 400m + 4(ish) miles and the tri clothings just starting to roll in.
I'm targetting a sprint and hopefully one or two olympics for next year, up to a half the year after and a IM the following year. Idea is I turned 45 this year, lets see about an IM by the time I'm 50.


----------



## pash (24 Nov 2011)

Been doing triathlons since 2008 and have done from sprint up to half iron distance and all sorts in between. Happy to answer any questions and would also point any first timers to tritalk website.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

(looks around, cautiously) ah, so not a fisting thread! As you were!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (24 Nov 2011)

First proper season this year doing a couple of sprint and olympic distance. Signed up for two half IM distance races next year so see how that goes and maybe the full IM the next year.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (24 Nov 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Never done one before, but decided not to fanny around and have signed up for a 70.3 (half iron-man) next year. I haven't got into structured training at the moment - just trying to shift some weight and get general fitness levels up. In the New Year, I'll start training more systematically.
> 
> I sense already though that the bike-run transition is the tricky bit and getting enough food in on the bike to survive the run.


 
If you've not got sa swimming background I'd recommend getting involved with a swim or tri club where possible. I could barely do two lengths front crawl last September (although I'd done a sprint tri doing breast stroke) and by May could swim 4K open water after working on technique at the swim and tri club and getting beasted at another tri club session. Spent so much time trying to learn to swim and run efficiently my cycle training largely stopped


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2011)

Ghost Donkey said:


> If you've not got sa swimming background I'd recommend getting involved with a swim or tri club where possible. I could barely do two lengths front crawl last September (although I'd done a sprint tri doing breast stroke) and by May could swim 4K open water after working on technique at the swim and tri club and getting beasted at another tri club session. Spent so much time trying to learn to swim and run efficiently my cycle training largely stopped


 
Thanks Ghost Donkey - that sounds like good advice! Time to find a club, I think..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> (looks around, cautiously) ah, so not a fisting thread! As you were!


----------



## fimm (25 Nov 2011)

I would second very strongly Ghost Donkey's advice to get proper swim coaching if one is not from a swimming background - swimming is very technical and just bashing up and down a pool won't get you anywhere if your technique is poor. I started out not being able to do proper crawl about 4 years ago - I'm still not very good, I need to spend more time swimming!


----------



## gambatte (25 Nov 2011)

fimm said:


> I would second very strongly Ghost Donkey's advice


3rded(?) from me. I'm currently flitting between 2-3 tri clubs. Getting as much coaching as I can, when I can.
Theres also the "swimsmooth" site http://www.swimsmooth.com/ which has a nice feature of seeing an animation of 'correct' stroke from a variety of angles and speeds.
I've also bought 'Total Immersion' and imported one of the DVDs from the states

Hmmm.... guess I'm intent on improving


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Nov 2011)

fimm said:


> I would second very strongly Ghost Donkey's advice to get proper swim coaching if one is not from a swimming background - swimming is very technical and just bashing up and down a pool won't get you anywhere if your technique is poor. I started out not being able to do proper crawl about 4 years ago - I'm still not very good, I need to spend more time swimming!


 
Absolutely. I was very lucky in that when I started swimming in February / March last year, I had one of the world's greatest endurance swimmers, Vicki Keith, train me once a week (because she was the one leading the event for which I had signed up). You need training of some kind if you are not really a swimmer because of the three disciplines, it is the one where technique matters most of all.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (11 Jan 2012)

Whilst a cyclist of some 30+ yrs, I enjoy swimming, but loathe running. Haven't dome a tri since 2004, but have signed up for a Sprint tri this May. Already enjoying the running (jogging) training!


----------



## Danny Rose (4 Feb 2012)

I got into Triathlon last year after being talked into it by a mate. Just had to learn the front crawl swim and was away. Did Southwell sprint last May and then Iron distance Outlaw in Nottm in July..Loved them. Doing ironman again this July....So much to work on doing all 3 disaplines...


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2012)

Did a couple of sprints but that was about 15 years ago + !!, no time anymore to train .


----------



## gambatte (9 Feb 2012)

TBH, I'm not sure if I'm a 'triathlete'. I like running, cycling and swimming, amongst other things. Seems, if your an adult the most accessible way of improving your swimming is through a tri club.
I guess I'm a not very good runner, who cross trains with cycling and running, who's dabbling in tri?
I've found I like aquathons, but I'm still not convinced as to doing all 3 disciplines on the same day.
I mean, I like pulled pork, rhubarb crumble and eggs florentine. Don't think I'd like them all on the same plate?
I'll find out over the summer (about tri, not single plate dining!)


----------



## LilacM3L (8 Mar 2012)

Did my first super sprint last Sept to celebrate six months of 'wellness' after a knee op. Absolutely loved it. 

Swim - I grew up swimming so it's easy for me. But I hate hot, stinky athelete's-foot-infested pools, so I haven't done any swim training this winter. I would much rather be slightly chilly and tickled by weeds and communing with ducks. But then, I quite like mud, me.

Bike - bring it on. Tho I need to find myself a road bike for anything more than a super sprint. (Bloody Brompton discriminators. Harrumph.)

Run - the tough bit. I was a sprinter at school but then I grew boobs and it was aaaaaaaaall over. Running hates me with a vengeance.

Was training to do a Sprint this year, though a bike accident earlier this week might have just put a stop to that... :-(


----------

